# Camshaft color



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

i took the cams out of my head...when i rebuilt the ebngine...KA24DE, but i cant remeber what side goes were....ive goita a green cam and a red/orange camshaft....?????


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

I guess no one wants to pull their vave cover off and take about 30 minutes to help out a nissan borther???? No one knows the answer????? Come on guys!!! You call yourselves nissan buffs! LOL


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

green left, orange right....but im still tryin to figure out what a borther and a buff is


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

slammed91-240 said:


> green left, orange right....but im still tryin to figure out what a borther and a buff is


hahaha you jack --- (finish that.) lol.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you could have searched it and found it the same way you found this forum...
http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/wolfpdf/CAM INSTALL INST FOR KA24DE.PDF


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry that my typing wasnt up to your grammer specs. im more used to truning a wrench then typing on a keyboard...but ill try harder.....thanks for confirmation though...i do have them installed properly....but for some reason i dont get any compression on any of my cylinders...so one of my cams must be out of time....im wondering if maybe my intake shaft is out by a tooth, how would a check to see which valves are open on the compression stroke, when i have the plugs in, it makes a knock on the sompression stroke, but i take the plugs out, the sound goes away.....i have rulled out my bearings, piston slap, or a collapsed psition, cus they are ALL doing the same thing....doesnt matter what cylinder...so my vavles are open on one ont eh sides...intake or exahust...im just trying to figure out which side it could be....???????


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

did you read the link i posted? its a how-to that applies to stock cams as well as JWT cams.


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

yeah...thanks for that pdf. file...it made it alot more easy to read.....im going to take a look at the car tomarrow...thanks man....that link helped alot.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

quick tip - you can check under the distributor cap to see if the exhaust cam is lined up correctly. if the rotor is pointing to the #1 spark plug wire terminal on the cap, then the cam is lined up correctly.


----------

